# iPhone 5s car charger question...



## Robbieboy (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am hoping this is an easy question to answer. I have an iPhone 5s and I quite often listen to the music on it whilst travelling in my car (I just plug the phone into the aux input of my car's mp3 player).

I want to avoid the stress of my phone battery running low if I am using the GPS app on my phone on longer drives.
I asked a guy at JB about car chargers for the iPhone 5s and he asked if I my car had a cigarette lighter. He said if it did I could almost certainly use one of the Belkin car chargers. I think it was like this or similar:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Belkin-D...71?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item2a4dcd2c3f

Anyway, as it happens my car does not have a cigarette lighter, so I took the charger back for a refund.
I asked another store employee if he could suggest something else and he told me that the best solution would be to have the existing mp3 player taken out of the car and replaced with one compatible with a car charger which has Bluetooth etc. (no doubt trying to upsell).

So I am wondering if there is another (cheaper) option. Clearly, the Belkin charger would not have plugged into the aux input of my car mp3 player. Is there some kind of adaptor which makes it possible for the Belkin or similar to be plugged into the car mp3 player? Thanks in advance for anyone who may be able to help.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If there is a space somewhere in your car to put a cigarette lighter you (or a car tech) can install it in your car. Check with him first to see how much he will charge for labor. The car lighters are not too expensive.


----------



## Robbieboy (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey texasbullet, 

Thanks so much for your response to my question. I will investigate your suggestion.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You don't need or want a cigarette (or cigar) lighter. You want the 12 volt power outlet in which a lighter can be used. Many vehicles these days do not come with a lighter standard but do have at least one outlet. Usually the outlet has some kind of cover. Are you sure that your vehicle does not have one?


----------

